# MPA Stickers



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

My dad confiscated a MPA sticker on a traffic stop in front of some troopers there to back him up from a woman who had 9 pages of traffic history and whose fiance was a police officer (no longer are they together) and her cousin is a police officer. He confiscated it because he said they are reserved for a police officers immediate family (those who live under the same roof as he/she). I was wondering how you guys treat MPA stickers. I know some of you are very strict as to who you give courtesy if you give courtesy. I just found it interesting.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

djgj200 said:


> My dad confiscated a MPA sticker on a traffic stop in front of some troopers there to back him up from a woman who had 9 pages of traffic history and whose fiance was a police officer (no longer are they together) and her cousin is a police officer. He confiscated it because he said they are reserved for a police officers immediate family (those who live under the same roof as he/she). I was wondering how you guys treat MPA stickers. I know some of you are very strict as to who you give courtesy if you give courtesy. I just found it interesting.


Been asked and answered a more than a few times on the board, please use the search feature.


----------

